# Very Cheeky..Pun intended



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 13, 2013)

So I've been messing around with pork Jowls lately and wanted to show my results. I've got the belly dialed in and thought I'd give cheeks a go and at $1.39 a pound for fresh jowls, I though what the heck.

What i did was:
1.) Cut the salavary glands off on the non-skin side and used a disposable razor to shave the hair stubble from the skin side.
2.) Vac Tumbled them for 60 min with sodius erythrobate, salt and phosphates.
3.) Cut each Jowl into four peices, saran wrapped and vac bagged. Sous vide 140 degrees for 80hrs. Completely chilled them.
4.) Removed from bag, wiped dry, pan seared in a 10" debuyer and finished in a 350 degree oven until 160 in center.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 13, 2013)

that looks awesome! Similar to pork belly? looks it.


----------



## Miles (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd love to be able to find jowls at $1.39/lb...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 13, 2013)

I've got five more packs (20 pieces) left. We can certainly break them out next saturday?



Zwiefel said:


> that looks awesome! Similar to pork belly? looks it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 13, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I've got five more packs (20 pieces) left. We can certainly break them out next saturday?



Yes please! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 13, 2013)

That looks delicious.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jun 13, 2013)

Think I felt it move a little, lol. 

Looks great. I've braised them before like belly, but didnt turn out anything like I wanted. I might try to cure some soon when I get my next hog.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 13, 2013)

I also added a gram per pound of Pink #1


----------



## mpukas (Jun 24, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I also added a gram per pound of Pink #1


??? Can you elaborate on the other substances added and why? Looks amazing!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh dear Lord, I almost chocked on my own drool! That looks awesome!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2013)

It only looks awesome because it is.


----------

